# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Γύμνια

## serios

Η κατάσταση αυτή η ψυχολογική που σαν θάνατος πνευματικός μοιάζει σε απογυμνώνει συνάμα.
Σου αφαιρεί οποιαδήποτε ιδιότητα είχες σαν άτομο.
Σε αφήνει με μηδενικά εργαλεία να ανηφορίσεις τον Γολγοθά σου.
Φτάνεις στο σημείο να κοιτάξεις προς τους ουρανούς και να σκεφτείς ''Πατέρα γιατί με άφησες;;''

Η γύμνια ήταν η πρώτη συνειδητοποίηση του πρωτοπατορικού αμαρτήματος.
Μετά ήρθε η ντροπή.
Έτσι κ γω ντρέπομαι για την ύπαρξη μου καθημερινά, αγωνιζόμενος να τα βρω με αυτό που είμαι.

Πιστεύω 2 καταστάσεις της ζωής είναι απαλλαγμένες από το συναίσθημα ντροπής της γύμνιας.
Και οι 2 έχουν να κανουν με την αγνότητα.
Η πρώτη είναι ένα βρέφος λίγων μηνών που δεν έχει βρει τα όρια του σώματος του ακόμα
και η δεύτερη είναι η γύμνια του σώματος στο νεκρικό κρεβάτι. Άραγε δεν γίνεται κάτι αγνό και απελευθερωμένο από το Εγώ του ένα σώμα στην σήψη και την φθορά;

Είναι η αγνότητα η απόλυτη ελευθερία;;
Μακάριος ο αγνός τω πνεύματι!!!

----------


## serios

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjTj94aWG04
*Tindersticks-Buried bones*

I could take all the craziness out of you
That's what I loved you for
Take away all the oranges, greens and blues
That's what I loved you for

Take a look at me
You think it really could be that easy?
I mean, take a look at me
You think it really could be that easy for you?

I know about guys, I know where they live

And you're just the same
The ones that matter fight against themselves

But it's so hard to change
Hey, I could love you
Take all that love away from you
Hey, I could love you
Put you in this box I've made for two

So you could take all this craziness out of me
That's what you love me for
Well, I don't mean to laugh
But if you know all this
You must be halfway there

Well, like that dress tonight, you won't know as it falls from you
Turn around…﻿

----------

